# Logging In



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Do I have to log in every time I open the browser. I click REMEMBER ME ...........but it doesn't.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Just click the forum tag it will take you straight in. Yes it confused and annoyed me at first too. Cheers, Raife



Hark said:


> Do I have to log in every time I open the browser. I click REMEMBER ME ...........but it doesn't.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

No, it will shortly be able to check if you are logged in or not, and remove the login box.


----------

